# Loki and Punk Pics - Pic Heavy



## Athyx (Jan 7, 2012)

Punk:

Her mohawk, why she got the name Punk Baby



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Loki:

Please excuse his plucking. He's getting better!



























With the budgies:









Growing some feathers back 









Both of em:
Driving the car!









Loving Lettuce!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Theyre adorable.Glad Loki is getting better and growing his feathers back.X x


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Your babies are adorable. I love Punk


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. Poor Loki. I'm glad he is getting better.


----------



## Athyx (Jan 7, 2012)

nassrah said:


> Theyre adorable.Glad Loki is getting better and growing his feathers back.X x


Thanks . It's been hard to convince him to stop shredding but we're making progress. He's so beautiful with feathers .



JaimeS said:


> Your babies are adorable. I love Punk


She's a character that one... Such a baby . Wouldn't trade in her personality for the world. Your sig is awesome! SO MANY PRETTY TIELS! :lol:



meaggiedear said:


> Awe. Poor Loki. I'm glad he is getting better.


After 5 months he's finally figuring out that I love him and not out to hurt him. So he's less stressed and doesn't shred as much. Plus he's actually shredding his toys now instead of just pooping on them :lol:.


----------



## prestidigital (Jun 30, 2012)

Aww your babies look so sweet and I'm glad Loki is making progress as well, looks like he likes his mischief like his namesake lol


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Athyx said:


> She's a character that one... Such a baby . Wouldn't trade in her personality for the world. Your sig is awesome! SO MANY PRETTY TIELS! :lol:


I can't wait to hear more about your babies. And thanks! I love all my babies. Solace did my signature, she does great work


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre adorable!!! have you given Loki lots of preener type toys and shreddable toys? if not, they may help


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Adorable darlings!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I personally love Loki.. but then I have a soft spot for those that are less-than-perfect.  very cute birds!


----------



## Athyx (Jan 7, 2012)

prestidigital said:


> Aww your babies look so sweet and I'm glad Loki is making progress as well, looks like he likes his mischief like his namesake lol


First day I got him, he got into a fight with my blinds and he WON ! I knew he'd always be getting into trouble so Loki it was and he's lived up to it since :lol:. He still loves attacking and eating my blinds :rofl:.



JaimeS said:


> I can't wait to hear more about your babies. And thanks! I love all my babies. Solace did my signature, she does great work


I can't wait to hear more about all of your babies too! And I may have to put in a siggy request .



DallyTsuka said:


> theyre adorable!!! have you given Loki lots of preener type toys and shreddable toys? if not, they may help


He has loads of those but for a long time he ignored them. He's just getting into them since last month and the diet change has been helping too. We think the shredding is from liver disease so we're trying to detox him and it may be helping with the itchiness and stress. Along with lots of baths! 



Scribbles said:


> Adorable darlings!


They are and they know it! Punk tries to eat my books then gives me fluffy cute faces and my books are full of holes but can't be mad at her :rofl:.



bjknight93 said:


> I personally love Loki.. but then I have a soft spot for those that are less-than-perfect.  very cute birds!


Thanks . Loki may be stubborn, mean tempered, and odd looking but he's totally my baby and I'm so blind to his faults . He'd be beautiful to me even if he looked like a plucked chicken .


----------

